# فحص وكشف اعطال السيارات الحديثة بالكمبيوتر



## مخلدعبقرينو (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اخواني واخواتي الكرام


ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة في فحص وكشف اعطال السيارات الحديثة بالكمبيوتر ان يوضحو لي الطريقة الكاملة لفحص اي سيارة وهل يمكن استخدام اللابتوب المحمول مع سوفت وير خاص بفحص السيارات 



ارجو الرد بهذا الموضوع ولنتناقش به


وشكرا لاعظاء المنتدى​


----------



## علاء ابو عبيد (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو منكم ان تشرحو لي عن كيفيت فحص المركبات بل كميوتر مع الشكر
:11:


----------



## ksmksam (15 مايو 2010)

hi where are you from i can help you more


----------



## مهندبلبل (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين ارجو افادتى عن برنامج autoobd لفحص السيارات وشكرا


----------



## labibeldosoky (18 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته/ أرجوا مساعدتى فى الحصول على كتب أو برامج أو دورات تدريبه فى الكشف وإصلاح أعطال السيارات الحديثة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فاتن الصفار (24 ديسمبر 2010)

جهاز فحص السيارات الحديثه 
ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومات الوافية عنه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf2011 (11 يناير 2011)

جارى البحث و الرد


----------



## الكترونيس (20 يناير 2011)

i need help too please help me


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 يناير 2011)

اخوتي يا من سألتم ولم تجابوا.. واتى اخر وكرر نفس الخطأ سأل برغم ان الاول لم يأخذ اجابة واتى الثالث والرابع وكرروا نفس الخطأ بنفس الأسئلة!! .. هل القسم هذا مختص بالسيارات؟؟ أم هناك قسم مختص اسمه هندسة السيارات تطرح بها اي استفسار او اي موضوع بهذا المجال ويتم الرد عليك من اخوة مختصين لهم باع طويل في هذا المجال سواء الإلكتروني او كهربائي او ميكانيكي.


----------



## كتربلر (23 يناير 2011)

يمكن الاسفادة من جهاز الحاسوب المحمول بعد التأكد من نوع السيارة وأدخال القرص المناسب لها


----------



## howkman (25 يناير 2011)

حسب ماعلمت انه جهاز تشتري من السوق جاهز مجرد ماتربط القابس بالسياره وتتصل بالعقل الالكتروني بالسياره 
راح تظهرلك كل مواصفات السياره وخصائصها وياشرلك مكان الخطأ بالسياره
فبشويه كتلوك وشوية تعليم من اسطى حتكون معلم فله في تصليح السيارات


----------



## mhenaoui (20 يوليو 2011)

merciiiiii


----------

